# Where can I Find a Free Inventory Management Software



## CanExplorer (Apr 8, 2007)

Where can I Find a Free Inventory Management Software? I have Quickbooks Pro, but it is not good to manage inventory. Thanks!


----------



## MR VOCK (Feb 29, 2008)

we are using "T-Quoter" at the shop and it's very complete!


----------



## CanExplorer (Apr 8, 2007)

Thanks for the info.


----------



## foot print (Jun 2, 2010)

MR VOCK said:


> we are using "T-Quoter" at the shop and it's very complete!


i think the question was ask for FREE software..T-quoter is not free..unless they started giving it away and I never got the memo..LOL


----------



## MTNeedles (May 7, 2014)

Mr. Vock, we've looked at T-Quoter, but have found their sales and support to be extremely lacking. What kind of experience have you had with them?


----------



## merchtree (Nov 25, 2012)

most stores provider should have that in the back end


----------



## nagalaxmi (Jul 8, 2016)

Try Columbusapp - warehouse inventory management system, it will easily solve all your inventory problems
http://columbusapp.co/


----------



## into the T (Aug 22, 2015)

the free version of inflow allows for 100 products and 100 customers
(boasts almost 800 000 clients, so may be worth a try)

inflow

you might want to peek at abc inventory,
it is free also (but no support and no linkability between workstations)
abc inventory

finally for online there is odoo,
free and boasts 2 million users
odoo

decisions, decisions...


----------



## MrTinkertrain (Jun 1, 2016)

I recently stumbled upon a program simply called "Manager"
It's not purely an Inventory Management Software, but it's got a stock & inventory module built in.
It's more an Accounting Software.
The program comes in 3 different "flavours"

- Desktop version (which is free)
- Cloud version ($19 a month)
- Server version ($199 one-time fee)

Furthermore it's available in versions for Windows, Mac and Linux.
The default language is English, but there are also other languages available.

I have to say that I have only "played" with it for a while, but the program seems to have quite a bit of features built in and to me it does look promising.

https://www.manager.io/

Hope this helps!


----------



## diana13t (Mar 11, 2009)

CanExplorer said:


> Where can I Find a Free Inventory Management Software? I have Quickbooks Pro, but it is not good to manage inventory. Thanks!


If you use the desktop version of QB (Pro, Premier or Enterprise), it has Inventory Management and Job Costs.


----------



## Lylene (Mar 12, 2018)

EmergeApp offers free trial. You can find sign up on emergeapp.net


----------



## Monicka93 (10 mo ago)

CanExplorer said:


> Where can I Find a Free Inventory Management Software? I have Quickbooks Pro, but it is not good to manage inventory. Thanks!


I can recommend the [link-drop removed]. This is the inventory management system I worked with. I used to use a program from [link-drop removed], also good, but difficult to use for me.


----------



## splathead (Dec 4, 2005)

Monicka93 said:


> I can recommend the [link-drop removed]. This is the inventory management system I worked with. I used to use a program from [link-drop removed], also good, but difficult to use for me.


You've already been warned once before about link-dropping. Please stop.


----------



## WDFA Custom Tees (11 mo ago)

For free? Setup a WordPress site and add WooCommerce to it. Manage inventory, orders, online sales, workflow all through their.


----------

